# were did Boromir go?



## Meselyn (Aug 3, 2003)

We all know that in the first LOTR movie that Aragorn (if he'd been there sonner) Almost saved Boromir wo died valinentlty trying to protect merry and pippin. We also know that he was cast over the waterfall. Now in the second book we know that the boat carrying Boromirs dead body actually survived the waterfall and floated to his brother Farimar. Farimar states that he looked for the horn Boromir blew at Amon Hen. When we know that Aragorn took it (tell me if Im wrong on that). Farimar says that he then cast the boat carrying Boromir down the river and out to sea. I created this topic for people to just brainstorm on what happened after Farimar cast the boat out to sea.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 3, 2003)

Boromir had a rather exciting trip around the seven seas of Middle-Earth encountering such dangerous adventures like 'Bloody hell shouldn't my body have rotted by now' and 'the quest to battle the evil seweed of Belfalas'. He then reached Aman and became Finarfin's drinking partner and set up his own casino bussiness for the bored Noldor. This is a genuine Tolkien story y'know, just go to your local bookstore and ask for 'Boromir's travels around Arda and his tips on seducing Vanyarin women'


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 3, 2003)

LOL, sounds about right


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 3, 2003)

That'd've been cool if he went out over the point where Numenor went under water and he was drowned in some big sea-spiral thing. Or mabey Ulmo fed him to Ossë


----------



## Lasgalen (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *He then reached Aman and became Finarfin's drinking partner *


  I guess he does have a lot of sorrows to drown.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 4, 2003)

LOL Inderjit, I almost spat out my Mountain Dew. 

Ahem, but on a slightly more serious note  Aragorn never took Boromir's cloven horn. Otherwise how would Denethor have gotten it?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 4, 2003)

Well since we are hell-bent on correcting facts in the original post, or as the case may be we having nothing better to do, Faramir never cast Borromirs boat back, it came close enough for him to touch it, but he 'durst not' and he simply watched as it floated away. Faramir didn't see his horn when he saw him floating past, and as Lantarion says, Aragorn couldn't have taken it and we find out that Denethor got hold of it as the 'river brought it to him' or in other words someone found his cloven horn and brought it to him and it must have been well known since Ingold, the guard at the Anorien section of the Rammos Echor, who Gandalf and Pippin encountered claims that 'strange portents' surronding his death had been spreading. One can assume that a soldier stationed there found it since it was close-ish to where Boromir died.


----------



## Meselyn (Aug 4, 2003)

Well i started this post because i read that Faramir had said that he cast Boromirs body down the river and out to sea. So I think he just kept on going and he met new lands.


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 4, 2003)

> Well i started this post because i read that Faramir had said that he cast Boromirs body down the river and out to sea. So I think he just kept on going and he met new lands.



Well I think that you may be mistaken because he could not have done that. How would Denethor get the cloven horn....? From Faramir..no, he was out and about not in the city. 

.........and if we want to be brutally honest he was dead so he could not have discovered new lands....first because he was dead. and second because there are no new lands to discover. All that is South of Middle Earth is already known of and discovered and in some cases settled by evil men.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Aug 4, 2003)

The wood would rot.

Or was it coated?

Elven-coatings? Dont think they did fibre glass.


----------



## Meselyn (Aug 4, 2003)

I think you need to read the Two Towers again. Read the second part of it you'll find it on the window of the west.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 4, 2003)

As far as the horn is concerned, Faramir tells Frodo that the two pieces were found floating separately at the water's edge after he had seen Boromir's boat.

As for Boromir himself? He's obviously still out there, somewhere....floating....floating...........!


----------



## Meselyn (Aug 4, 2003)

thank you someone understands what i was trying to get at.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes it's unlikely that Boromir's boat would have sunk as it was made by the Lorien Elves, unless Ulmo or the ruthless Ossë smashed up the boat!

Yeah if we are gonna get technical at the time of Boromir's death Aman etc. were not "in the Circles of the World", so he wouldn't have got there being a mortal man.

Lol Inderjit!


----------



## Meselyn (Aug 5, 2003)

I think that last post was about as close to what i was trying to get across.


----------

